# Alentejo: cem anos com mais calor e menos chuva



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 17:17)

"*Especialista preconiza secas mais frequentes e intensas para a região*


Verões mais quentes, acompanhados de secas mais frequentes e intensas, assim como Invernos e Outonos com menor precipitação, são algumas das projecções climáticas para o Sul de Portugal, sobretudo no Alentejo, para o final deste século, avança a Lusa.

Estas projecções regionais acerca do clima futuro foram hoje apresentadas por João Corte-Real, especialista do Centro de Geofísica da Universidade de Évora, durante uma conferência sobre as alterações climáticas e a gestão dos recursos hídricos no Alentejo.

Promovido pela Casa do Alentejo e a Revista Alentejo, em parceria com outras entidades, o encontro que hoje decorre nas instalações da Comissão de Coordenação e Desenvolvimento Regional do Alentejo, em Évora, termina sábado com uma visita à Barragem de Alqueva.

Em declarações à agência Lusa, à margem do evento, em que apresentou uma comunicação, o especialista do Centro de Geofísica de Évora explicou que as antevisões climáticas para o Alentejo, com base em modelos de clima numéricos e estatísticos, respeitam ao período 2071/2100.

«Estas sínteses estatísticas regionais sobre o clima, para terem algum valor, têm de abarcar 30 anos», frisou, reconhecendo que as projecções, pela sua natureza, são «rodeadas de incertezas», mas que as mudanças climáticas «são hoje já visíveis».

«O Sul do País, e principalmente o Alentejo, é já uma zona semi-árida. No passado, o intervalo de tempo entre secas extremas ou severas era da ordem dos dez anos, mas, mais recentemente, ronda os cinco anos», exemplificou.

De entre a série de alterações climáticas estimadas para o fim deste século, João Corte-Real realçou que o Sul do País, com especial incidência no Alentejo, poderá esperar um «aumento de temperaturas, tanto das mínimas como das máximas».

«Provavelmente vamos ter mais ondas de calor do que no passado e secas mais frequentes, longas e intensas. Ao mesmo tempo, esperam-se Outonos e Invernos com menor precipitação», referiu, explicando que os modelos de projecção, mesmo com diferentes valores das variáveis, «apontam qualitativamente para estes cenários».

Contudo, o catedrático da Universidade de Évora sublinhou à Lusa rejeitar «cenários catastróficos» para o futuro.

«Secas sempre tivemos e, por isso, não vamos ter fenómenos diferentes. Os extremos é que poderão ser mais intensos e frequentes», disse."

Portugal Diário


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 17:45)

Fil disse:
			
		

> "*Especialista preconiza secas mais frequentes e intensas para a região*
> 
> 
> Verões mais quentes, acompanhados de secas mais frequentes e intensas, assim como Invernos e Outonos com menor precipitação, são algumas das projecções climáticas para o Sul de Portugal, sobretudo no Alentejo, para o final deste século, avança a Lusa.
> ...





Eu sou um fã destes cientistas   

Ainda gostava de saber no que estes rapazes se baseiam, mas enfim, é mais tachos do que outra coisa.

Gostava de ver uma entrevista dele daqui a 5 ou 10 anos


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2006 às 18:55)

Previsões a 80/100 anos é complicado   
Pessolamente não dou crédito nenhum a previsões com mais de 3/4 dias


----------



## dj_alex (18 Fev 2006 às 22:04)

Boas!!

O professor Corte Real chegou a ser meu professor na faculdade de ciências...O homem percebe mais disto, do que nós todos juntos     

Luper...no que eles se baseiam em modelos de clima numéricos e estatísticos (modelos GCM´s e ARIMA respectivamente)

http://www.giss.nasa.gov/research/modeling/gcms.html

No modelos GCM´s são realizados "runs" control com o clima passado para ver como se comporta o modelo e poder-se ter alguma fiabilidade nas projecções futuras.


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 22:09)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Boas!!
> 
> O professor Corte Real chegou a ser meu professor na faculdade de ciências...O homem percebe mais disto, do que nós todos juntos
> 
> ...


 Eu continuo a afirmar que estes estudos são todos muito bonitos, mas não passam disso, pois daqui a 100 anos até os filhos desses cientista, já desapareceram.

Eu queria era estudo com provas e bases reais, coisas a 100 anos, para mim é Tarot, enfim é o meu espirito cientifico a falar mais alto.

Ou acham que o clima vai mesmo aquecer? Que seja xique dizer isso, acredito, agora daí até isso acontecer, vai uma distância de mais de 10ºc


----------



## dj_alex (18 Fev 2006 às 22:15)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Eu continuo a afirmar que estes estudos são todos muito bonitos, mas não passam disso, pois daqui a 100 anos até os filhos desses cientista, já desapareceram.
> 
> Eu queria era estudo com provas e bases reais, coisas a 100 anos, para mim é Tarot, enfim é o meu espirito cientifico a falar mais alto.
> 
> Ou acham que o clima vai mesmo aquecer? Que seja xique dizer isso, acredito, agora daí até isso acontecer, vai uma distância de mais de 10ºc



Claro que são estudos...e ainda bem que os há...senão, não tinha emprego     

Mas digo-te que as run de control, são bastante semelhantes ao clima passado

Já agora deixo aqui dois estudos um a nivel global e outro a nivel nacional

IPCC - http://www.ipcc.ch/  ver os full reports de IPCC Third Assessment Report – Climate Change 2001

SIAM - http://www.siam.fc.ul.pt - download do primeiro livro em http://www.siam.fc.ul.pt/SIAM_Book/


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 22:20)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Claro que são estudos...e ainda bem que os há...senão, não tinha emprego
> 
> Mas digo-te que as run de control, são bastante semelhantes ao clima passado
> 
> ...



Olha eu percebo o sentido dos estudos, só não percebo, pq não observam a natureza, nomeadamente o aumento incessante da pressão atmosférica, nos ultimoi anos, no Artico que tem obrigado ao degelo incesante do gelo milenar. Ou será que achas que é a temperatura de +0.6ºc a culpada?  

Eu acho que deviam estudar o problema de outro ponto de vista, percebes, depois caí mal apresentarem um estudo catita no dia 30 de Janeiro, e um dia antes neva por todo o lado. Quer dizer, para mim há algo aqui muito mal contacto, faz-me lembrar a história da vida extraterrestre, enfim 

Para mim é indeferente o sentido do clima, mas tenho uma preferência pela glaciação, enfim são gostos.

Agora gostava de ver este tema debatido, e parece que quem é desta corrente, é um alvo a abater, enfim


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 22:22)

É possível que ocorra um aumento da temperatura global. Mas uma coisa nunca entendi, quando se projecta um aumento de 5ºC, por hipótese, em 80/100anos, isso teria implicações tremendas a todos os níveis. O caos seria de tal ordem que não há medidas mitigadoras que valham alguma coisa. Seria um rude golpe para a civilização tal como a conhecemos.
Será que quem faz estas projecções acredita mesmo nisso?
Quem verdadeiramente der crédito total a estas projecções não deve ter a mínima esperança no futuro.


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 22:25)

Dan disse:
			
		

> É possível que ocorra um aumento da temperatura global. Mas uma coisa nunca entendi, quando se projecta um aumento de 5ºC, por hipótese, em 80/100anos, isso teria implicações tremendas a todos os níveis. O caos seria de tal ordem que não há medidas mitigadoras que valham alguma coisa. Seria um rude golpe para a civilização tal como a conhecemos.
> Será que quem faz estas projecções acredita mesmo nisso?
> Quem verdadeiramente der crédito total a estas projecções não deve ter a mínima esperança no futuro.



O pessoal, esquece que nós podemos viver com -20 graus no Inverno, mas 45 ou 50 no verão seguidos, nós morremos, simplesmente.

A temperatura de 42 ou 43 é insuportável, imagino 50. Agora os -20 ou -15 ou -25 é suportável.


----------



## dj_alex (18 Fev 2006 às 22:37)

Eu também prefiro uma glaciação.. E é possivel viver com -20 no Inverno..se bem que a construção das nossas casa seja uma desgraça...Perdem calor por todos os lados...   

Mas uma coisa ninguem pode negar...os extremos climáticos tem vindo a aumentar...Mais os do calor do que os do frio..acho que isso ninguem tem dúvidas!!

Agora o futuro ninguem sabe..são apenas indicadores...


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 22:49)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Eu também prefiro uma glaciação.. E é possivel viver com -20 no Inverno..se bem que a construção das nossas casa seja uma desgraça...Perdem calor por todos os lados...
> 
> Mas uma coisa ninguem pode negar...os extremos climáticos tem vindo a aumentar...Mais os do calor do que os do frio..acho que isso ninguem tem dúvidas!!
> 
> Agora o futuro ninguem sabe..são apenas indicadores...




Acho que os de frio tb estão a aumentar


----------



## dj_alex (18 Fev 2006 às 23:02)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Acho que os de frio tb estão a aumentar



Em termos de onda de frio, não estão :P Disso tenho eu a certeza porque o meu estágio incidiu sobre a "caracterização de ondas de calor e ondas de frio em Portugal Continental"   

Acho que nós é que estamos já muito pouco habituados (para aí a 2/3anos), que não chove nem neva de jeito....

Se bem que temos que esperar algum tempo para ver se o epísodio de neve no final de Janeiro, se repete nos próximos anos ou nao...Principalmente tão generalizado..

Mas isso só o tempo o dirá...


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 23:06)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Em termos de onda de frio, não estão :P Disso tenho eu a certeza porque o meu estágio incidiu sobre a "caracterização de ondas de calor e ondas de frio em Portugal Continental"
> 
> Acho que nós é que estamos já muito pouco habituados (para aí a 2/3anos), que não chove nem neva de jeito....
> 
> ...




A chave para mim está na repetição de episodios destes, a sua frequencia será para mim a prova fatal da mudança de percurso da corrente.


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 00:04)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> O pessoal, esquece que nós podemos viver com -20 graus no Inverno, mas 45 ou 50 no verão seguidos, nós morremos, simplesmente.
> 
> A temperatura de 42 ou 43 é insuportável, imagino 50. Agora os -20 ou -15 ou -25 é suportável.



Também não exageres, no medio oriente vivem quase diariamente com temperaturas dessa ordem só que eles estão habituados.


----------



## LUPER (19 Fev 2006 às 00:17)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Também não exageres, no medio oriente vivem quase diariamente com temperaturas dessa ordem só que eles estão habituados.


 Já estivestes a 45? ou 50? isso é muito perto do limite humano, enquanto as temperaturas negativas aguentam-se melhor em termos fisiológicos


----------



## Zoelae (19 Fev 2006 às 02:55)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Já estivestes a 45? ou 50? isso é muito perto do limite humano, enquanto as temperaturas negativas aguentam-se melhor em termos fisiológicos


Depende do tipo de agasalho...


----------

